
Open-source transit routing in over 200 regions worldwide - eajecov
https://mapzen.com/blog/even-more-transit-routing/
======
drewda
Glad to answer any questions here. (I'm a Mapzen staffer.) Or we're available
at hello@mapzen.com, @mapzen and @transitland

